# rights for single mum



## Adelia (1 Jun 2006)

Hello, I have been single mum for few weeks. I contacted the Social Welfare that i'm qualified to apply for the Lone Parent Family Payment. Do you by any chance know what else i am entitled to? Also I have to move from my place in Clontarf but dont know where to go quickly - does the social welfare help finding a temporary accomodation? Any comments are really welcome. Tahnks very much #ADELIA


----------



## Lorrie (1 Jun 2006)

If you check www.treoir.ie and www.oasis.ie these websites particularly the first one should guide you in the right direction. Good luck


----------



## Pavlik (1 Jun 2006)

Lorrie said:
			
		

> If you check www.treoir.ie and www.oasis.ie these websites particularly the first one should guide you in the right direction. Good luck



www.oasis.ie only if you want a water-cooler.

www.oasis.gov.ie for everything else...


----------



## Lorrie (1 Jun 2006)

oops sorry!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

Contact your local  for advice on your entitlements too.


----------



## BH Hell (17 Jun 2006)

Try 
www.magicmum.com
www.rollercoaster.ie
www.eumom.com
 These are a few parenting sites and some parents might have some advice for you as sometimes it can feel like you are banging your head off a brick wall with all the forms you have to fill in.


----------

